# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Продам >  Модные часы по доступным ценам

## Harridan

Предлагаем Вашему вниманию большой ассортимент часов. Только для Вас, копии известных брендов по доступным ценам.  Порадуйте себя и своих близких модными аксессуарами.
Тел. +375(25)5260995
Сайт:  [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

